# [SOLVED] Dell Vostro 430 Boot Error



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I previously had problems with my Vostro 430, almost all the parts have now been replaced by Dell under warranty including the motherboard.

Once booted the machine is finally stable; but it has developed a new problem.
Upon start up I see the Broadcom NetXtreme Ethernet Boot Agent launch; it then gives an error; see here: YouTube - Dell Vostro 430 Boot Error
If I have any USB hard drives connected it does not pass the error screen and just blinks a cursor.

From what I can tell it appears to be trying to boot from the Network.
Thing is, I have disabled booting from the network in the boot sequence, I even tried disabling the network card all together.

I looked into it a bit more and found out about the Intel Boot Agent; this is apparently another BIOS setting (or another BIOS all together?) for network booting; I found this page: http://www.intel.com/support/network/sb/cs-008018.htm which talks about disabling the boot agent (I think this is what is making the Broadcom Boot Agent launch?). The page tells you how to disable the Boot Agent but the only way to do it is by using DOS. I tried booting into the DOS prompt but when I try to run the bootutil.exe it tells me it doesn't work in 64bit mode.

So I'm not sure if I need to run the Intel tool and if this will solve the problem or if there's some other way I can fix this?

On the plus side once booted it's finally stable, the downside is I can't boot from USB or even have the drives connected if I want to restart.

Please, if anyone has any advice I would be very happy, thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Vostro 430 Boot Error*

Check the boot order in the BIOS and make sure that the HDD is selected before NIC.

Usually boot device cd/dvd first, HDD second,NIC,USB,etc


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 430 Boot Error*

This is what happens if a USB HD is connected on boot:
YouTube - usbnotloading.mp4

The cursor blinks and the boot sequence gets no further.

And this is the Broadcom NetExtreme menu if I press Ctrl-S:
YouTube - ctrl-s_screen.mp4

I cannot alter the boot protocol option, you should see it display "This option is not selectable".


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 430 Boot Error*



makinu1der2 said:


> Check the boot order in the BIOS and make sure that the HDD is selected before NIC.
> 
> Usually boot device cd/dvd first, HDD second,NIC,USB,etc


Hi, thanks, I have checked that; I have even tried disabling Networking all together; I'll upload another video of the bios later today so you can see what options I have.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 430 Boot Error*

I've now spoken to several Dell engineers who don't have a clue, they've decided to send out another motherboard. I'm 99% convinced this will make no difference and I'll get the same error.

I think if I can disable the Broadcom MBA driver it will stop the problem.

I found some instructions here: http://public.support.unisys.com/pcproducts/esx/docs/DellDocs5.4/en/Broadcom/NetXtreme/pxe.htm

But I cannot boot from a DOS disc or find the other disc mentioned.

Surely there must be some way to disable the MBA driver?!?

Hoping someone has any ideas, thanks very much.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell Vostro 430 Boot Error*

Update: I found a Broadcom boot CD here: http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netlink.php (at the bottom).

I tried a few options but for some reason most were disabled (I think it is something to do with the ROM Dell are using). 

Each time I tried to disable mba or pxe it would give me an error.

So I restarted, reset the BIOS to it's default settings, rebooted and it worked!

Although all the settings were as they'd previously been reseting the BIOS must have cleared something?!

Either way, the system is now booting without the Broadcom menu or any problems!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Vostro 430 Boot Error*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting back with your fix.

Maybe will help someone in the future.


----------

